# Winter Geocaching



## huntto (May 13, 2012)

Is there a way to search for caches that are easy to get to in the winter?


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

they will say winter friendly


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Do you know how to create a Pocket Query ? And load it into your GPS. If so just create it with the winter friendly atribute symbol . If not let me know I can help out.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

